

Tesla Motors on a mission to hire American veterans - bane
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_26086136/tesla-motors-mission-hire-american-veterans

======
zer0defex
While this kind of thing will undoubtedly bring out hailcorporate naysayers, I
have to applaud the company for introducing a mutually beneficial arrangement
for a group of people that yes, do have a tough job background that comes with
it a sentimental level of loyalty and PR goodness. But in the end, if both
sides benefit from the deal, it's tough to find a negative here. Props to the
vets for all they do and to the company for smarts

